# S14 240sx Kouki Help



## Jacob Burchfield (Sep 30, 2013)

Can someone please help me identify the company of this front bumper? I've searched for so long and still haven't found anything.



















Help would be great. Thanks


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

"Kouki" means later version whereas "Zenki" means early version. The S14 240SX of 95 and 96 are "Zenki" versions. The "Kouki" version included 97 and later S14's and featured a slightly different front end, basically more aggressive looking headlights, front bumper and fascia and fenders. It's not an aftermarket bumper; it is made by Nissan.


----------

